# Order of named drivers



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Is the first person you put as named classed as more usage or are they equal?
Reason I ask is when doing some quotes, I had my dad named first then my mum.
I swapped them round and the quote was ~£200 cheaper?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

should not make any difference as far as i know.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Surely as long as the policy is in the name of the person who uses the car the most the named driver order shouldn't matter.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The owner of the car should insure the car, regardless of who is the main user. There should be a separate question which asks who is the main user of the car. Some insurers ask for this for each driver ie main, frequent or occasional.


----------

